# Best/Worse Cop Cruiser



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Tie between the 1983 Plymouth Grand Fury and 1986 Dodge Diplomat.  

Worse: 1985 Plymouth Reliant K-Car


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

My personal favorite. I know the Ford and Mopar guys'll be all over me.










And coming in a close second :lol:


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

The worst were by far the MSP 1991 Chevrolet Caprice station wagon K9 cruisers with the rear wheel skirts. My apologies to anyone on here who was issued one.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Reno911 I believe the car in your second link is actually a Zimmer; it's certainly not a real RR. Zimmers were "component cars" (think kit car made by a legit factory) based on Ford/Mercury/Lincoln chassis in the early to mid-1980s. I believe they are all titled as Lincolns.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Worst: six cylinder Nova, and its six cylinder Malibu replacement...(late '70's).


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> My personal favorite. I know the Ford and Mopar guys'll be all over me.
> 
> http://www.grandviewprep.net/newsite/publications/issue2/eight/impact/old camaro cop.jpg


Ahhh, The IROC. A great 80's/very early 90's car that never sucked! 8)

Unless of course you had to drive in the snow. :x


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Two picks for worst: Both from the early 80's 

#1 was a 1974 Plymouth Satellite with a six banger. We had one waay in the back of the yard that we had to use only when everything else was broken down. In-line skaters could pass it.

#2 was a 1982 Ford LTD with a 302 cid engine with 2 bbl carb. same problem as #1.

Best for me was a 1989 Chevy Impala with the 350 cid engine and 4 bbl carb. We had them for a few years and went back to Fords in the early 90's. I missed the 9C1 chevvy


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

here's a pic of a hyundai cruiser(worst) I took in Muscat Oman a little over a year ago:








i don't have much for a best I like alot, the CHP camaro. but heres a mercedes pic in Oman also:


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

This one is nice


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Once again, MoPar trumps Brands X and Y. 8)


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

sssswwwwweeeeettttt!!!!!!


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Best 
2004 Lamborghini Gallardo 









Worst
1980's Ford Escort.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Zuke, does the Lambo come with a full time mechanic? Methinks the MoPar would be more reliable, fast enough and able to work a 12 hour detail after a busy 8 hour shift! 8) 

One of the worst cruisers I had to drive was an 85 Ford LTD CV: 351 CID (Windsor) with a 'variable venturi' carb. Top speed, 115 MPH...on a good day...it was mechanically reliable, though...as was the 84 Diplomat with 318 4bbl, not a speed demon, but on an urban campus, fast enough!  There was an after-market Holley throttle-body injector available for the 351 (with or without computer), but as I was married at the time, I couldn't afford to retrofit my cruiser :evil: .


----------



## DB82 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is another one, not the best design but wouldn't mind goin back to this place


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey Dave-those '84-'87 351 C/Vs weren't that bad. I had an unmarked '84 that would HONK! My least favorite? USAF S/P '78 Fairmont 200 ci straight six. :roll:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How about this one? Embarrassing  but fun to drive. It gets alot of comments too.


----------



## Gateway2CapeSummer (Feb 10, 2005)

That Dodge Viper one makes me laugh! I really did see one of those coming back home from Florida, but it was actually in GA. How do these dept's afford them????? !!!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

My Guess would be that the Vipers are seized drug dealer cars that make great "tools" for highway patrol.


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

reno911_2004";p="58401 said:


> My personal favorite. I know the Ford and Mopar guys'll be all over me.











Awsome!! I liked that Caprice with NOS in Black Sheep too unk:


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

While stationed in Germany we had VW vans, top end was about 70 mph... going down hill ... with a tail wind. There is nothing as embarassing as being passed by a local citizen while you are running code! :roll: 

The new Charger is looking good.


----------

